# Will Sundews attract springtails?



## Ryancw93 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have 2 T's and I was wanting a sundew for my windowsill. I have heard that they attract springtails and I have heard of springtails in enclosures several times. Is this a bad idea to keep one in the same room, or will they not infest my enclosure? The windowsill and my enclosures are abour 6 feet away if that makes any difference.


----------



## Steven Valys (Oct 16, 2011)

why don't you want springtails in your enclosure?.  They are great at cleaning up leftovers.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

I've had sundews on my windowsill and every single one of them had some springtails spawn up in their pots even in when I put some of them in different rooms. But I don't know why you wouldn't want them. They'll clean up mold and fungus and are completely harmless to your T's


----------

